# Propagating Alocasia



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

I have some black velvet alocasia, it seems to being doing pretty well getting a little to big for my vivarium. I was wondering if there is a way to take/make cuttings from it? or to get some more plants from it. Its had as many as 3 leaves, but is at one rather large leaf now (with another starting to split off from the main stem).


-tad


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

i am pretty sure cuttings do not work... i have not tried though but was told they do not... what i have done though is divisions, usually in the spring. maybe someone else can give a definitive answer.

shawn[/i]


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I don't think cuttings work. They will propagate on their own if conditions are right. The ones I have start new plants off of the roots, or at the base of the original plant. I could be wrong, as I am not an expert but this is what I have noticed from mine.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That's my experience too Jon. Plantlets will appear at the base of the original if conditions are good.

Seperating *may* work - taking a large root mass (with a couple leaves) and splitting it in two.

s


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

What are the "right conditions" ? mine's getting too big for the viv (leaf is starting to become flush to the top). There seem to be plenty of roots...
aw heck heres a pic:











I think I want to take it out of the vivarium and put it in a new/bigger planter obviously this won't fit in the vivarium anymore, but how should I keep it then? like a house plant? or inside a green house? When I replant it should I cover all the roots or leave some exposed how it is now? 

thanks,


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Those roots will eventually pop up a plant.

Since it's coming out of a "greenhouse" environment, I'd try very hard to keep it in that environment if you move it.

Go ahead and cover the roots a bit. Don't think it will hurt anything and it might instigate a plantlet popping from one of them.

s


tad604 said:


> What are the "right conditions" ? mine's getting too big for the viv (leaf is starting to become flush to the top). There seem to be plenty of roots...


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Alocasia grows from a fleshy corm, wich could be diveded assuming their were multiple points of growth. New leaves arise from the base of old leaves and that is what you are seeing. When you up root the plant inspect the roots for small fleshy bulb shaped growths. You can remove these and pot them up and you will generally end up with a new plant. This is sort of jumping the gun though. As these little corms are better seperated from the parent plant when they have produced leaves on thier own.


----------

